# Ghillie Dhu Leather case for 38mm/27mm 18650-sized Ti lights



## easilyled (Jan 21, 2011)

For quite some time, Ive been looking to find someone to make me a custom pouch for my 18650-sized Mirage_Man TB Titanium lights. 



My quest ultimately led me to this site .



All the leatherwork is crafted by Adrienne Henry, a lady whom I found to be extremely charming and competent.



I gave her the maximum dimensions in length and diameter of the 3 lights I had in mind so she could make one pouch that fits all.



The end result was excellent and I wanted to share it.



This pouch is based on the design of the tool-roll in the Motorcycle tab on the site and has a horizontal flap with a buckle.


----------

